# How Much DMT?



## RSTFRi (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey, I'm going to be extracting DMT from a kilogram of Mimosa Hostilis bark, and am wondering how big I should expect my yield to be. A formula would be appreciated if you're not sure about the exact numbers.Thanks.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 7, 2009)

The bark has recently been shown to contain on average around 1% DMT.

1000 grams

Divided by one hundred.

Equals 10 grams.

Erowid states however that it contains .37%-.57%. So let's say You'll at least get around 5 grams.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 7, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> Hey, I'm going to be extracting DMT from a kilogram of Mimosa Hostilis bark, and am wondering how big I should expect my yield to be. A formula would be appreciated if you're not sure about the exact numbers.Thanks.


id like 2 kno this same exact thing. i hope to be growing reed canary grass to extract DMT. so how much of da shit do i need 2 get like 5 lbs of crystaline DMT...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 7, 2009)

I was completely wrong, you would need 750,000 grams of Reed Canary Grass to produce 5 pounds of DMT. 1700 grams would get you 5 grams of DMT.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 7, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The bark has recently been shown to contain on average around 1% DMT.
> 
> 1000 grams
> 
> ...


1000/100 does not equal 100.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice catch there.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 7, 2009)

blaznb said:


> id like 2 kno this same exact thing. i hope to be growing reed canary grass to extract DMT. so how much of da shit do i need 2 get like 5 lbs of crystaline DMT...


More than the human imagination can comprehend.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I was completely wrong, you would need 750,000 grams of Reed Canary Grass to produce 5 pounds of DMT. 1700 grams would get you 5 grams of DMT.


and do you know about how much area of canary grass wuld be needed to grow that much?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Probably a few football fields worth. But thats just a completely random geuss.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Probably a few football fields worth. But thats just a completely random geuss.


so do u think its worth growing? or should i jus sticc with cannabis?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Probably a few football fields worth. But thats just a completely random geuss.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ha ha fuck growing football fields. Yuo can;t imagine having 5 kilos of 
DMT.

That's fucking impossible unless you're smoop dogg, and I'd expect him to be into crack, speed, or herion befpore he's into tripping balls. Not gonna be a racist here, well actually yes, but white people trip balls, black people do drugs.

Doin't nobody got money or the time for shit like that. You
'se a troll.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ha ha fuck growing football fields. Yuo can;t imagine having 5 kilos of
> ...


nothin is impossible. its very possible cheap and easy to grow a couple football fields worth of da shit.. but the area would prolly be better used 4 growing cannabis.. shit 5sq ft. can get u a couple lbs... so i mite jus sticc 2 wat im doin.....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> so do u think its worth growing? or should i jus sticc with cannabis?


5 pounds would be around 55000 doses. More than a million dollars in street value. If you are trying to sell this than you are very ambitious to say the least. A pound would be close to a quarter million dollars. If you really want to sell it try at the most an ounce. That is so very much more realistic than 5 pounds. Even though it's quite ambitious still. My math may be off again so later I will recheck.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 5 pounds would be around 55000 doses. More than a million dollars in street value. If you are trying to sell this than you are very ambitious to say the least. A pound would be close to a quarter million dollars. If you really want to sell it try at the most an ounce. That is so very much more realistic than 5 pounds. Even though it's quite ambitious still. My math may be off again so later I will recheck.


around here its only worth 25,000/lb


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 5 pounds would be around 55000 doses. More than a million dollars in street value. If you are trying to sell this than you are very ambitious to say the least. A pound would be close to a quarter million dollars. If you really want to sell it try at the most an ounce. That is so very much more realistic than 5 pounds. Even though it's quite ambitious still. My math may be off again so later I will recheck.


For the first time I trust Brevity's math better than mine; I also say fuck 5 pounds of DMT, you'll get shot when you run you mouth. You die like a bitch in 5 seconds, crying for them to spare your life.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> around here its only worth 25,000/lb


Yeah, on a regular basis people sling pounds of DMT. your logic = fucked


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont think even in the very wholesale nature of selling a pound would it be a tenth of its street value. But I've never even seen a pound myself.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> For the first time I trust Brevity's math better than mine; I also say fuck 5 pounds of DMT, you'll get shot when you run you mouth. You die like a bitch in 5 seconds, crying for them to spare your life.


thats why you dont go say, hey i have 5 pounds of DMT. you just sticc to supplying the inner circle.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> thats why you dont go say, hey i have 5 pounds of DMT. you just sticc to supplying the inner circle.


Yeah, but I'll go out there to say, ever since the beginning of time, I doubt more than three men over the course of ALL time, have ever had >1 pound of pure crystallized DMT in their possession.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, on a regular basis people sling pounds of DMT. your logic = fucked


yup. all the time actualy... its like any other drug. you buy in bulk to get it cheap so u can flip 4 a profit. so u can easily sell in bulk...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, but I'll go out there to say, ever since the beginning of time, I doubt more than three men over the course of ALL time, have ever had >1 pound of pure crystallized DMT in their possession.


where u from dood? thats a popular drug around here. lots of ppl got Ps


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Well Spiderman vendors get their stuff from a bulk vendor/ actual laboratory and I'd bet a laboratory would turn out a pound...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> where u from dood? thats a popular drug around here. lots of ppl got Ps


Lots of people? You sure you know what specific drug you're taking? You said Reed Canary Grass But perhaps you misinterpreted what some one was calling the drug.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> yup. all the time actualy... its like any other drug. you buy in bulk to get it cheap so u can flip 4 a profit. so u can easily sell in bulk...


Not regular people though. You sling pounds of DMT if, and only if, your job title is "drug dealer"


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Lots of people? You sure you know what specific drug you're taking? You said Reed Canary Grass But perhaps you misinterpreted what some one was calling the drug.


dood i kno wat im talkin about. u think ppl can spend millions on other drugs every year, but not pay the same for the mystical DMT?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well Spiderman vendors get their stuff from a bulk vendor/ actual laboratory and I'd bet a laboratory would turn out a pound...


Dude, pound of cocaine definitely easier than pound of DMT. Pound of DMT is not a regular thing. LB of DMT is a big deal.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Shepj and Endangered are going to love this one.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> dood i kno wat im talkin about. u think ppl can spend millions on other drugs every year, but not pay the same for the mystical DMT?


Ha ha, knows what he's taking about and can't even spell dude.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Dude, pound of cocaine definitely easier than pound of DMT. Pound of DMT is not a regular thing. LB of DMT is a big deal.


Agreed.  Just saying.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Not regular people though. You sling pounds of DMT if, and only if, your job title is "drug dealer"


thats such a negative term. i prefer recreational substance manufacturer.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Agreed.  Just saying.


Did I say soemthing retarded somewhere along the ay? correct me now.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Dude, pound of cocaine definitely easier than pound of DMT. Pound of DMT is not a regular thing. LB of DMT is a big deal.


a pound of DMT isnt any more rare then a pound of ice


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Ha ha, knows what he's taking about and can't even spell dude.


or maybe i just like my spelling more


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Did I say soemthing retarded somewhere along the ay? correct me now.


Ummmm, I agreed that a pound of DMT is a big deal and it ia a much less deal to have a pound of Cocaine but I was just saying that laboratories that supply researchers and some vendors produce a pound or two. So only three people ever possessing a pound or more might not be true.

Understand?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> a pound of DMT isnt any more rare then a pound of ice


@[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] Where the fuck have I been..... You must be thinking of PCP ore something.....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> a pound of DMT isnt any more rare then a pound of ice


Never really held weight of DMT, I admit, the most DMT I ever dealt with was a gram, but at one point I had a LB of some really decent meth and I paid for my addictions with it. Overall I did about a half oz of the meth to myself, I was slingin not addict-ing. I can't imagine the comparison between having a pound of meth and a pund of DMT. I can tell you which you can move faster though.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ummmm, I agreed that a pound of DMT is a big deal and it ia a much less deal to have a pound of Cocaine but I was just saying that laboratories that supply researchers and some vendors produce a pound or two. So only three people ever possessing a pound or more might not be true.
> 
> Understand?


the streets is similar 2 the corporate world. u got the ppl makin a few pounds and sellin pounds of it to smaller ppl. why do u think its so much of a bigger deal than that?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ummmm, I agreed that a pound of DMT is a big deal and it ia a much less deal to have a pound of Cocaine but I was just saying that laboratories that supply researchers and some vendors produce a pound or two. So only three people ever possessing a pound or more might not be true.
> 
> Understand?


Well the way it works is the people who have a pund are not the peopel average joe buys from. Average joe buy at most an 8 ball, nd average joe 'drug dealer; has at most a QP. I don't know anyone that deals in puinds of DMT. I roll KCMO with a few guys who know the area well and can get some really good acid and the dankest of weed with one phone call. Sheets of acid and punds of weed, half punds of pure cocaine I'm talking. But, these guys in Kansas City Mizzou can't track down more than an OZ of DMT, and that's with 2 months notice. That's my position. This could be a local thing though.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] Where the fuck have I been..... You must be thinking of PCP ore something.....


no. ive never even seen PCP.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

BUT POUNDS!?!?!! Seriously??


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> the streets is similar 2 the corporate world. u got the ppl makin a few pounds and sellin pounds of it to smaller ppl. why do u think its so much of a bigger deal than that?


I admitted before, I've never dealt with over 1 gram of DMT at a time, but I guarantee you, DMT is one of the harder drugs to come by, more expensive, etc. It takes a lot of time and a lot of money to produce a LB of DMT, and when you are selling LBs of DMT, after the first one you should be able to retire. I'm really drunk disregard all previuous posts I log ofgood night RIU.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Never really held weight of DMT, I admit, the most DMT I ever dealt with was a gram, but at one point I had a LB of some really decent meth and I paid for my addictions with it. Overall I did about a half oz of the meth to myself, I was slingin not addict-ing. I can't imagine the comparison between having a pound of meth and a pund of DMT. I can tell you which you can move faster though.


not 4 me. if i wanna flip DMT i kno where i can unload weight. but ice i only kno ppl that buy retail.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> not 4 me. if i wanna flip DMT i kno where i can unload weight. but ice i only kno ppl that buy retail.


I can tell by your tone, you haven't been where I've been. I've been at the top and I've been at rock bottom, and you're just a kid trying drugs. Quit talking where you aren't experienced.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

A POUND??!?!! Well I'm learning some new things. LMAO An ounce here our there I can see but fucking pounds? DAMN


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Well the way it works is the people who have a pund are not the peopel average joe buys from. Average joe buy at most an 8 ball, nd average joe 'drug dealer; has at most a QP. I don't know anyone that deals in puinds of DMT. I roll KCMO with a few guys who know the area well and can get some really good acid and the dankest of weed with one phone call. Sheets of acid and punds of weed, half punds of pure cocaine I'm talking. But, these guys in Kansas City Mizzou can't track down more than an OZ of DMT, and that's with 2 months notice. That's my position. This could be a local thing though.


but if the average joe drug dealer has QPs you can just sell to his dealer, if u kno him, and unload Ps...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> BUT POUNDS!?!?!! Seriously??


ya, if all else fails clearin houses can always unload it 4 u...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but if the average joe drug dealer has QPs you can just sell to his dealer, if u kno him, and unload Ps...


99% of the time though, DMT street-level, consumer-level DMT guy does not have QP's he has OZs at most. QP is the most DMT I've seen in real life. The most I've ever had in my posession was a gram, and I made bank! but I'm done talking abou this shit.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I admitted before, I've never dealt with over 1 gram of DMT at a time, but I guarantee you, DMT is one of the harder drugs to come by, more expensive, etc. It takes a lot of time and a lot of money to produce a LB of DMT, and when you are selling LBs of DMT, after the first one you should be able to retire. I'm really drunk disregard all previuous posts I log ofgood night RIU.


its not about the money. its about puttin as many illegal drugs on the street, so the government sells less of theirs.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

A QUARTER POUND???? Well I have seen and possessed 2 ounces, very very nice feeling, but 4 ounces is worth 250,000 dollars on the street. Jesus christ.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I can tell by your tone, you haven't been where I've been. I've been at the top and I've been at rock bottom, and you're just a kid trying drugs. Quit talking where you aren't experienced.


im not tryin drugs. its not like im shootin heroin. i just like my weed and hallucinogeons. no other substances are neccesary.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> A QUARTER POUND???? Well I have seen and possessed 2 ounces, very very nice feeling, but 4 ounces is worth 250,000 dollars on the street. Jesus christ.



So we say you paid 1/10th of street value for your 2 zips. That will be 12,500 dollars for 2 zips of DMT. Damn, I'd be carrying a gun and bringing ten friends with me to that deal.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

No it's not if you extract it. But yes that is correct.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> 99% of the time though, DMT street-level, consumer-level DMT guy does not have QP's he has OZs at most. QP is the most DMT I've seen in real life. The most I've ever had in my posession was a gram, and I made bank! but I'm done talking abou this shit.


but obviously u only buy from ppl u kno. and so do i. but u just need 2 kno 1 person. if hes highup enough u can unload countless LBs


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> No it's not if you extract it.


Yes, never considered [the most likely] possibility that BTSOW extracted the DMT himself.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but obviously u only buy from ppl u kno. and so do i. but u just need 2 kno 1 person. if hes highup enough u can unload countless LBs


The problem is why the fuck deal with LB's. You can definitely make the same with a QP for less work in the extraction. It's all depentdent.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> A QUARTER POUND???? Well I have seen and possessed 2 ounces, very very nice feeling, but 4 ounces is worth 250,000 dollars on the street. Jesus christ.


not where i live. everyone here has it. higher deman = higher supply = lower deman =dropped prices.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Take 10 kilos of Hostilis bark man and extract. Or you can try extract from 750,000 grams of some grass.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> The problem is why the fuck deal with LB's. You can definitely make the same with a QP for less work in the extraction. It's all depentdent.


because i wanna put drugs on the street the government cant sell as many of there taxed drugs. it has never been about money.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Take 10 kilos of Hostilis bark man and extract. Or you can try extract from 750,000 grams of some grass.


i dont kno where 2 obtain the bark at a reasonable price and growing the tree takes 2 long 2 produce bark...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> because i wanna put drugs on the street the government cant sell as many of there taxed drugs. it has never been about money.


That's irresponsible. The drugs you mass produce will get to kids who aren't ready for it, or will just plain get used in the wrong way. THINK. Fucking over the government DOES NOT have to include fucking over society at the same time.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i dont kno where 2 obtain the bark at a reasonable price and growing the tree takes 2 long 2 produce bark...


The guy with more experience dealing with weight of DMT can't get bark. Hopefully, me and BTSOW share a laugh here. lol.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i dont kno where 2 obtain the bark at a reasonable price and growing the tree takes 2 long 2 produce bark...


Yah,  It will cost you about a thousand dollars all around.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That's irresponsible. The drugs you mass produce will get to kids who aren't ready for it, or will just plain get used in the wrong way. THINK. Fucking over the government DOES NOT have to include fucking over society at the same time.


but DMT is not that harmful. so the kid will freak out. its fun. the kid will live. and plus its a humans civil rite 2 do the drugs they choose with the exception of shit like heroin, coke, meth, x, ect...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> The guy with more experience dealing with weight of DMT can't get bark. Hopefully, me and BTSOW share a laugh here. lol.


Indeed, I learned that it is very common for pounds of DMT to be sold among peers.  But I was not at all aware that with some digging you could likely find ounces.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> The guy with more experience dealing with weight of DMT can't get bark. Hopefully, me and BTSOW share a laugh here. lol.


the bark is sold by corporate society. the DMT itself from normal guys. being able 2 obtain 1 is completely dif. from obtainting the other.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but DMT is not that harmful. so the kid will freak out. its fun. the kid will live. and plus its a humans civil rite 2 do the drugs they choose with the exception of shit like heroin, coke, meth, x, ect...


That is true. The pursuit of happiness. But you could seriously affect his mental state/disposition.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yah,  It will cost you about a thousand dollars all around.


das not that bad.. got a link 2 a gud site?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> That is true. The pursuit of happiness. But you could seriously affect his mental state/disposition.


but who am i 2 say he cant embrace his rite? if i didnt put drugs on the street just cuz of that id feel like i was taking his civil rite away... these are just my beliefs....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/mimosa-hostilis-jurema-p-289.html

Very high quality INNER rootbark. They offer you discounts on large quantity orders.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/mimosa-hostilis-jurema-p-289.html
> 
> Very high quality INNER rootbark. They offer you discounts on large quantity orders.


appreciate it...


----------



## RSTFRi (Nov 8, 2009)

xD
I am now officially in love with Peter Parker, and Brevity.
As for blaznb.... I don't want to be a dick, but stop fucking embarassing yourself. A P of DMT is NOT easy to find, ANYWHERE, I don't care where you live. Its just not happening. The most I've ever even HEARD of within a 50-mile radius of where I live is a QP, and that might not have even been true.
DMT can fuck a kid's life up, if he's not ready. Don't fuck around and give kids drugs, let them find it when they think they're ready.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 8, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> xD
> I am now officially in love with Peter Parker, and Brevity.
> As for blaznb.... I don't want to be a dick, but stop fucking embarassing yourself. A P of DMT is NOT easy to find, ANYWHERE, I don't care where you live. Its just not happening. The most I've ever even HEARD of within a 50-mile radius of where I live is a QP, and that might not have even been true.
> DMT can fuck a kid's life up, if he's not ready. Don't fuck around and give kids drugs, let them find it when they think they're ready.


 
dood u act like im sellin cracc.. the kidz will be completely fine...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 8, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> xD
> I am now officially in love with Peter Parker, and Brevity.
> As for blaznb.... I don't want to be a dick, but stop fucking embarassing yourself. A P of DMT is NOT easy to find, ANYWHERE, I don't care where you live. Its just not happening. The most I've ever even HEARD of within a 50-mile radius of where I live is a QP, and that might not have even been true.
> DMT can fuck a kid's life up, if he's not ready. Don't fuck around and give kids drugs, let them find it when they think they're ready.


Thank you, +rep. I can see blaznb hasn't taken your advice just yet. Blaznb more than likely is the famous 'kid not ready'


----------



## Funky$tAticDiscRetion (Nov 8, 2009)

The process to extract the alkaloids is a tedious, time-consuming process. Your willing to go through all of that to produce this drug in a mass amount? Like one of the other dudes said, an Oz. may be possible. But why not just grow herb? Aeroponics accelerates growth and if you integrate certain techniques, it will allow a massive amount of potent flowers. The ultimate question here is if this procedure you speak of is worthwhile... Well the audience seems to have negative views.
~WooKieE


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

i think tht kids tht are not ready for DMT will be mentally scarred for life and any1 who wants to put it on the streets for these kids is a complete jackass.... and btw i just bought a 1/4 ounce of dmt the other day and i got it for the best possible price! it was only 500$... it ended up being a lil short but for tht price i cant complain.... it was 6.730 grams according to my scale..... i wish i was always this cheap ... if i wanted to i could make a killing of this shit i think im going to sell an 1/8 for about 150 gram and 75 for the extra half a gram, pm me if your interested in doing some buisness and u live in the area


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 8, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> Don't fuck around and give kids drugs, let them find it when they think they're ready.


You're acting like he's forcing kids to take it lol.

It's always about the kids... it wins political races !


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

I split up and sold a ounce in 8-balls. The other ounce was for personal use and occasional selling. The 8-balls were gone like wild fire! People know about and like DMT.... But I just seriously can't believe pounds upon pounds sold like a pound of weed....


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> i think im going to sell an 1/8 for about 150 gram and 75 for the extra half a gram,


Can you explain this, por favor? I'm ignorant in this field


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I split up and sold a ounce in 8-balls. The other ounce was for personal use and occasional selling. The 8-balls were gone like wild fire! People know about and like DMT.... But I just seriously can't believe pounds upon pounds sold like a pound of weed....


 what are the prices like around your way


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Can you explain this, por favor? I'm ignorant in this field


 an 1/8 is 3.5 grams 150 a gram would make me 450$ and tht other half a gram can make me another 75$ so my dmt would have paid for itself


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> an 1/8 is 3.5 grams 150 a gram would make me 450$ and tht other half a gram can make me another 75$ so my dmt would have paid for itself


WOW, ... I was read it as if you u were selling 1/8 for 150 grams... not 150 per gram.

I was all kinds of confused


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> WOW, ... I was read it as if you u were selling 1/8 for 150 grams... not 150 per gram.
> 
> I was all kinds of confused


 o hahahaha lol i wish i could find a way to do tht!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> o hahahaha lol i wish i could find a way to do tht!


haha that would take one hell of a businessman to pull that off !


----------



## JediTangerine (Nov 8, 2009)

i have a friend that extracts dmt from 1kilo of hostilis all the time. you can get a maximum of 5g from the extract if its purple/pink bark (dankeest kind)

realistically, youll probably get somewhere between 3-4 point something


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 8, 2009)

JediTangerine said:


> i have a friend that extracts dmt from 1kilo of hostilis all the time. you can get a maximum of 5g from the extract if its purple/pink bark (dankeest kind)
> 
> realistically, youll probably get somewhere between 3-4 point something


 im thinkin about doing an extraction.. if i do i think id use about 2-3 kg of hostilis but im not sure i can do it right ... some1 plz in "English" explain how it works


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> what are the prices like around your way


Take a geuss.  Sounds a little cheaper round your way.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Funky$tAticDiscRetion said:


> The process to extract the alkaloids is a tedious, time-consuming process. Your willing to go through all of that to produce this drug in a mass amount? Like one of the other dudes said, an Oz. may be possible. But why not just grow herb? Aeroponics accelerates growth and if you integrate certain techniques, it will allow a massive amount of potent flowers. The ultimate question here is if this procedure you speak of is worthwhile... Well the audience seems to have negative views.
> ~WooKieE


i dont like aerolponics.. chemical fertilizers? no thanks. i love keepin my gurls outdoors in the beautiful organics.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> i think tht kids tht are not ready for DMT will be mentally scarred for life and any1 who wants to put it on the streets for these kids is a complete jackass.... and btw i just bought a 1/4 ounce of dmt the other day and i got it for the best possible price! it was only 500$... it ended up being a lil short but for tht price i cant complain.... it was 6.730 grams according to my scale..... i wish i was always this cheap ... if i wanted to i could make a killing of this shit i think im going to sell an 1/8 for about 150 gram and 75 for the extra half a gram, pm me if your interested in doing some buisness and u live in the area


 
its their rite 2 do DMT dood. plus its already everywhere anyway. my 5 lbs of DMT wont doesnt even come close 2 the amount of DMT floatin aroun here.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I split up and sold a ounce in 8-balls. The other ounce was for personal use and occasional selling. The 8-balls were gone like wild fire! People know about and like DMT.... But I just seriously can't believe pounds upon pounds sold like a pound of weed....


maybe not where u live. but around here its unloaded quicc.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> maybe not where u live. but around here its unloaded quicc.


 what area do u live in ? the only place i can think of tht would have DMT in those amount would be ...... maybe a south american village of monks?......


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Dr. Haze said:


> what area do u live in ? the only place i can think of tht would have DMT in those amount would be ...... maybe a south american village of monks?......


fl. but alot of it shipped out of state.


----------



## Dr. Haze (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> fl. but alot of it shipped out of state.


 i go to florida often and i do agree that it was easier to get DMT their then it is here in pennsylvainia but pounds.... get real


----------



## Funky$tAticDiscRetion (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i dont like aerolponics.. chemical fertilizers? no thanks. i love keepin my gurls outdoors in the beautiful organics.


They do have organic nutrients you know? Check out the line from Technaflora. You definitely get the most out of your cash using these nutes. But if you can get away with growing outdoors, by all means!
~WooKieE


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Please, Shepj, come school this fool.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Please, Shepj, come school this fool.


Yeah, blaznb, you are as dumb as the fucker that posted the recipe for PCP and LSD that Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! posted in your stupid-ass thread. And an expert in chemical synthesis still believes growing weed outdoors is better than in a controlled environment? 

It's been a while since I've said something like this, but 'blaznb' has been ignored, *dood.*

And I haven't seen shepj for a while, I called his name in the PCP/LSD thread this kid made, though that could have been yesterday, I swear it was two days ago.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

He has all the chemistry and statistics and cold hard facts we need. Plus he always sources, eventually.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> He has all the chemistry and statistics and cold hard facts we need. Plus he always sources, eventually.


Yes. Shepj is God of the forum. He would smite this *dood* in one post.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

He is quite the factual deity.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> He is quite the factual deity.


Indeed. [10 characters]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Quite. (filler)


----------



## KindGrower (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think theres 5 elbows of crystalline Deamster anywhere on Earth haha.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

KindGrower said:


> I don't think theres 5 elbows of crystalline Deamster anywhere on Earth haha.


Blaznb attests to this. He doesn't sound like he's lying at all. Though the most I've seen in my life at one time was 2 zips and I'll call that a lot, I don't give a fuck how big your e-peen is, 2 zips is a hell of a lot of DMT.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Oohohoho it is.  But remember KindGrower, where do we get all this DMT from? There is most certainly MORE than 5 pounds of DMT on the Earth. Just not all in one place.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Oohohoho it is.  But remember KindGrower, where do we get all this DMT from? There is most certainly MORE than 5 pounds of DMT on the Earth. Just not all in one place.


Well after blaznb gets finished, he will have 5 pounds of DMT. But that's not so much more amazing than holding 5 pounds of bud. DMT, as we all learned from blaznb, is not any more of a big deal than pot. Dudes throw pounds of the deemster around like pennies in a well.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

DMT may be a renewable resource but if you take 5 pounds of DMT out of nature than you took a SUBSTANTIAL chunk out of ALL the DMT in the world.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 9, 2009)

How much does it take to get you blown? (i've nvr done it, nor seen it... )

I'm trying to put 5 lbs in perspective here


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

75650 doses.

30 milligrams.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 75650 doses.
> 
> 30 milligrams.


75 thousand doses of marijuana at .5g per dose is 83 and a half pounds. Incomprehensible to picture that in my trunk. In my life, never had more drugs at one time than I could carry by myself, ha ha.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Buncha drug connoisseurs 

Thanks!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL According to Erowid a dose of Marijuana is 2/30 of a gram.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Buncha drug connoisseurs
> 
> Thanks!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LOL According to Erowid a dose of Marijuana is 2/30 of a gram.


I don't know about you, but it takes _*at least *_.1 to get me stoned, ha ha.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Well 2/30th is .07 grams. Pretty close. Some good weed and you'd be fine.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Well 2/30th is .07 grams. Pretty close. Some good weed and you'd be fine.


Yes, but I'd go out to say that dose is based off of a VERY LOW tolerance.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

I Like To Think That All Erowid Doses Are For First Timers.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I Like To Think That All Erowid Doses Are For First Timers.


Yes. I Like To Think When Reading The Typing With Each Word Capitalized That It Would Be Easier To Read If The First Letter Of Each Word Was Not Capitalized.

Yes. I like to think when reading the typing with each word capitalized that it would be easier to read if the first letter of each word was not capitalized.

I included both styles for comparison.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Quite. (filler)


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

KindGrower said:


> I don't think theres 5 elbows of crystalline Deamster anywhere on Earth haha.


well you think wrong


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Blaznb attests to this. He doesn't sound like he's lying at all. Though the most I've seen in my life at one time was 2 zips and I'll call that a lot, I don't give a fuck how big your e-peen is, 2 zips is a hell of a lot of DMT.


well ya its alot. but theres always big dealers out there.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Oohohoho it is.  But remember KindGrower, where do we get all this DMT from? There is most certainly MORE than 5 pounds of DMT on the Earth. Just not all in one place.


of course there is. theres lbs here cuz its so cheap. so ppl cum here 2 buy it and take it out of town where thay can charge their outrageous prices. its not like im sayin its all consumed here.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well ya its alot. but theres always big dealers out there.


Yes. Our contention is that these '5-pound deals' you speak of do not happen every day.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Well after blaznb gets finished, he will have 5 pounds of DMT. But that's not so much more amazing than holding 5 pounds of bud. DMT, as we all learned from blaznb, is not any more of a big deal than pot. Dudes throw pounds of the deemster around like pennies in a well.


i never went quite that far. ya its alot of weight but sum ppl got mad weight. and i recall sayin its no more rare than a lb of ice. meaning meth not the strain of weed.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> DMT may be a renewable resource but if you take 5 pounds of DMT out of nature than you took a SUBSTANTIAL chunk out of ALL the DMT in the world.


DMT comes from so many sources. and theres so much yield that my 5 lbs compared to the amount in the world is nothin.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

But the problem is that it is much, much, much much much much rarer than a LB of ice.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> How much does it take to get you blown? (i've nvr done it, nor seen it... )
> 
> I'm trying to put 5 lbs in perspective here


50mg is a dose. a very good dose for ppl who have done it b4. but thats what is sold as a trip around here.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> DMT comes from so many sources. and theres so much yield that my 5 lbs compared to the amount in the world is nothin.


Wrong.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i never went quite that far. ya its alot of weight but sum ppl got mad weight. and i recall sayin its no more rare than a lb of ice. meaning meth not the strain of weed.


I'd be willing to bet for every 5 pounds of DMT in existence, there's 100+ pounds of meth. A sad truth if you ask me.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> 75 thousand doses of marijuana at .5g per dose is 83 and a half pounds. Incomprehensible to picture that in my trunk. In my life, never had more drugs at one time than I could carry by myself, ha ha.


but a 10 man team around here grows like 250lbs/ yr.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> LOL According to Erowid a dose of Marijuana is 2/30 of a gram.


accordin 2 my body a dose of weed is .1-.5


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but a 10 man team around here grows like 250lbs/ yr.


Yes. 25 lbs. per man involved.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yes. Our contention is that these '5-pound deals' you speak of do not happen every day.


did i say the entire 5 lbs goes out in a single deal? do u only grow enough weed for 1 drug deal? no. so y wuld u only get enough DMT 4 1 deal. lbs do however go out on the regular with the help of a cleain house.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> But the problem is that it is much, much, much much much much rarer than a LB of ice.


maybe where u live. but not here.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but a 10 man team around here grows like 250lbs/ yr.


OK. This is were I draw a line the size of the Grand Canyon.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Wrong.


it comes from so many dif plants and animals. and do u rele think theres any drug that theres only a few lbs of in the world?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OK. This is were I draw a line the size of the Grand Canyon.


Don't be too harsh, it's as possible as getting 5lbs of DMT.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'd be willing to bet for every 5 pounds of DMT in existence, there's 100+ pounds of meth. A sad truth if you ask me.


ya but meth is usualy in small quantities spread out everywhere. so actualy seein an entire lb at once isnt any more rare than seein a lb of DMT at once.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yes. 25 lbs. per man involved.


so a team sellin 5 lbs of DMT isnt much dif.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Well you might be able to piece together enough sources of DMT to extract 5 LBs.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> ya but meth is usualy in small quantities spread out everywhere. so actualy seein an entire lb at once isnt any more rare than seein a lb of DMT at once.


I hate to admit this. I've seen 2 lbs of meth at a time, but only ever 2 zips of DMT. I don't consider myself a guy who knows a lot of higher-ups. So I'll have to call this one, based on personal experience.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> OK. This is were I draw a line the size of the Grand Canyon.


its not just 1 garden though. obviously. multiple gardens are needed.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Don't be too harsh, it's as possible as getting 5lbs of DMT.


its very much possible. not all in one spot. but it is possible.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> so a team sellin 5 lbs of DMT isnt much dif.


And how big is the team? Because I'll say it's as rare to have a quarter ton of weed as it is to have a single pound of DMT.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I hate to admit this. I've seen 2 lbs of meth at a time, but only ever 2 zips of DMT. I don't consider myself a guy who knows a lot of higher-ups. So I'll have to call this one, based on personal experience.


the most ice ive ever seen is a lb. but then again i try not to fucc wit dat shit anymore.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> its very much possible. not all in one spot. but it is possible.


Not all in one spot? Well now you're changing your own side.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> And how big is the team? Because I'll say it's as rare to have a quarter ton of weed as it is to have a single pound of DMT.


not hardly. about 10 ppl. avg. of 1/2 P per person. ur tryna tell me u couldnt unload a half P?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> the most ice ive ever seen is a lb. but then again i try not to fucc wit dat shit anymore.


That's ok. I've seen acid incomparable to the amazing amount of 2 zips of DMT or 2 pounds of crank. Bibles and vials. Though he was a higher up...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Not all in one spot? Well now you're changing your own side.


no. i never said an entire team grew every bit of their herb in on spot. that would be irresponsible. i always have atleast 5 gardens


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> not hardly. about 10 ppl. avg. of 1/2 P per person. ur tryna tell me u couldnt unload a half P?


I'm better at dealing in amounts that cost around 1 to 2 benjamins. Not too small, not too big. A half pound would take too much time.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> no. i never said an entire team grew every bit of their herb in on spot. that would be irresponsible. i always have atleast 5 gardens


Well then how is it 250lbs if it's not in one spot? 5 lbs isn't 5 lbs if it's split up between 10 guys. The most any one guy has is an HP. Which is still fucking impressive. But, I don't think you'd be on a marijuana forum arguing if you had a remote possibility of actually acquiring and selling 5 pounds of DMT, you'd be getting your money.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> And how big is the team? Because I'll say it's as rare to have a quarter ton of weed as it is to have a single pound of DMT.


227 kilos of weed.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 227 kilos of weed.


^would be a more likely sight than a pound of DMT.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Funky$tAticDiscRetion said:


> They do have organic nutrients you know? Check out the line from Technaflora. You definitely get the most out of your cash using these nutes. But if you can get away with growing outdoors, by all means!
> ~WooKieE


every hydroponic fertilizer ive ever seen is chemical fertilizer. but if u found sum das not congrats. but theres jus somethin bout workin with mother nature to form the amazingness of the dankage.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, blaznb, you are as dumb as the fucker that posted the recipe for PCP and LSD that Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! posted in your stupid-ass thread. And an expert in chemical synthesis still believes growing weed outdoors is better than in a controlled environment?
> 
> It's been a while since I've said something like this, but 'blaznb' has been ignored, *dood.*
> 
> And I haven't seen shepj for a while, I called his name in the PCP/LSD thread this kid made, though that could have been yesterday, I swear it was two days ago.


i never said i was an expert in synthesis. and it jus feels better to produce an all natural product with our frend mother nature. allow them 2 grow as they should mann.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> ^would be a more likely sight than a pound of DMT.


Also known as 500 pounds.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'm better at dealing in amounts that cost around 1 to 2 benjamins. Not too small, not too big. A half pound would take too much time.


you cant live off just sellin that much. u must not have bills u gota pay.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> you cant live off just sellin that much. u must not have bills u gota pay.


Drug dealing is not a full time occupation. Right now I'm a full time student, and part time department store employee if you must know.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Well then how is it 250lbs if it's not in one spot? 5 lbs isn't 5 lbs if it's split up between 10 guys. The most any one guy has is an HP. Which is still fucking impressive. But, I don't think you'd be on a marijuana forum arguing if you had a remote possibility of actually acquiring and selling 5 pounds of DMT, you'd be getting your money.


if u pay each guy 2 grow 25 lbs and give him a small cut, at the end ull bundle the weed up from the dif grow locations. so itll still be all the weight. and ive sold DMT, but never made it. thats why i posted on here.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

You can't grow DMT dude.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> ^would be a more likely sight than a pound of DMT.


not hardly


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

OKAY! WTF ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT MAN!!!! I'm so fucking confused!!!


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Drug dealing is not a full time occupation. Right now I'm a full time student, and part time department store employee if you must know.


maybe 4 those who deal drugs cuz their greedy bastards. bu 4 sum1 with a real passion 4 producing these beautiful tools of the mind, it is a full time job. or sometimes seasonal...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> You can't grow DMT dude.


but u can grow plants with DMT in em


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Yah, Trees,


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> maybe 4 those who deal drugs cuz their greedy bastards. bu 4 sum1 with a real passion 4 producing these beautiful tools of the mind, it is a full time job. or sometimes seasonal...


That's why it's not a full time job. I like to make things available. It works better as a full time job if you are a greedy bastard. I usually try to make small profits to keep product available. It feels good to make good quality available to the masses at a fair price. Though I have been considering selling for a large profit.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Yah, Trees,


But in one year, one tree which contains DMT will produce more than enough to get you started on your way to 1 gram.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

If you have interest in becoming a professional drug dealer Spiderman. Read the PM I'm about to send you.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 9, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> That's why it's not a full time job. I like to make things available. It works better as a full time job if you are a greedy bastard. I usually try to make small profits to keep product available. It feels good to make good quality available to the masses at a fair price. Though I have been considering selling for a large profit.


but theres no need. u can make enough by sellin it for a small profit.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 9, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but theres no need. u can make enough by sellin it for a small profit.


I prefer to have a job and contribute to society in more than one way. If it works for you to sell drugs professionally, then do it if it makes you happy. Just don't be 'that guy' who pushes bunk product. Don't deceive the young ones, guide them somewhat, but don't go too easy on them. Me, I'm gonna keep it on the side, if not just revert to being consumer-only. And also hopefully get a good job with my degree and start my own business that is unrelated to my drug business.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Doing whatever makes you happy is very important. I just cant get up when I'm feeling like shit and have to go to work. FUCK THAT.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Doing whatever makes you happy is very important. I just cant get up when I'm feeling like shit and have to go to work. FUCK THAT.


Well it's nice to have a regimented schedule sometimes. Find a laid-back job i.e. Large department store, not that busy.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a beautiful set-up right now. I'm good.


----------



## KindGrower (Nov 10, 2009)

True...very true. Nature prob wont have much to work with if that much goes missing. Or maybe everything will just start producing a lot more of it. Caves of Deamster ewwwweeeeee!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha!!!!!! South America will become the new richest continent in natural resources....


----------



## blaznb (Nov 10, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I prefer to have a job and contribute to society in more than one way. If it works for you to sell drugs professionally, then do it if it makes you happy. Just don't be 'that guy' who pushes bunk product. Don't deceive the young ones, guide them somewhat, but don't go too easy on them. Me, I'm gonna keep it on the side, if not just revert to being consumer-only. And also hopefully get a good job with my degree and start my own business that is unrelated to my drug business.


i have such a passion 4 contributin 2 the amount of non hardcore drugs on the street i couldnt see myself doin much else. except cook. but ya im a part time student 2. im in the culinary management program....


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i have such a passion 4 contributin 2 the amount of non hardcore drugs on the street i couldnt see myself doin much else. except cook. but ya im a part time student 2. im in the culinary management program....


PCP isn't that hardcore...


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

PCP is fucked up.


----------



## RSTFRi (Nov 10, 2009)

PCP tastes like jolly ranchers!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> PCP tastes like jolly ranchers!!


Jolly Ranchers go well into a fifth of regular vodka. Though I was never really into that scene.

This weekend our plan is two fifths of Everclear and three half-gallons of Koolaid and a whole bunch of fresh fruit.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Everclear lemonade is just delicious.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Everclear lemonade is just delicious.


With Kool-aid lemonade, country time lemonade, or the lemons and sugar type? On a side note, Everclear lemon jello shots were the worst of 4 flavors. Though I didn't waste too much time drinking those, I had some Admiral that night.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

The real cheap lemonade you buy in a half gallon bottle at a store. This kind of bottle....








I usually get it a little frozen to form a slurry.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> The real cheap lemonade you buy in a half gallon bottle at a store. This kind of bottle....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. I don't know if you're familiar, but I had a DR. Thunder that got a little bit frozen and became slushy. All it did was hurt my teeth. It was tasteless.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Umm. Coolio.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Umm. Coolio.


Everclear lemonade is on the menu for friday.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice!! How much?? (Borat)


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Very nice!! How much?? (Borat)


Gonna make a 2qt with Everclear in it. My roommate wants to prove to me that he can make Jungle Juice. We are from different areas of the state of Kansas, and this weekend he makes the jungle juice then next weekend I will make the jungle juice. Both times the main goal is to get a mutual friend way too fucked up. My contention is Jungle juice is a bottle of 70-80 proof vodka with a whole bunch of jolly ranchers just dropped into the bottle. His argument is Jungle juice is anything and everything sugary and fruit flavored [Kool-aid, gatorade...], including fresh fruit. I think both will have their benefits.

And on a side note, no gypsies will be at the party.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

Jungle Juice

Mixtures containing large quantities of hard alcohol mixed with arbitrary juices. For example, jungle juice may contain rum, gin, tequila, vodka, and whiskey, mixed with orange, grapefruit, grape, apple, pineapple, or other juices for flavor and to stretch the quantity of alcohol. In addition, most jungle juice batches contain chunks of various fruits, such as pineapples, watermelons, or grapes. Another common recipe for large batches mixes Everclear and frozen juice concentrate in a large container, such as a garbage can, diluted with tap water to the desired strength. Jungle juice can also be made with Kool-Aid; this is sometimes called "Hunch Punch." A gin-based drink is the Gin bucket, containing gin, fruits, and Fresca and served out of a suitably sized bucket.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Jungle Juice
> 
> Mixtures containing large quantities of hard alcohol mixed with arbitrary juices. For example, jungle juice may contain rum, gin, tequila, vodka, and whiskey, mixed with orange, grapefruit, grape, apple, pineapple, or other juices for flavor and to stretch the quantity of alcohol. In addition, most jungle juice batches contain chunks of various fruits, such as pineapples, watermelons, or grapes. Another common recipe for large batches mixes Everclear and frozen juice concentrate in a large container, such as a garbage can, diluted with tap water to the desired strength. Jungle juice can also be made with Kool-Aid; this is sometimes called "Hunch Punch." A gin-based drink is the Gin bucket, containing gin, fruits, and Fresca and served out of a suitably sized bucket.


Frecsa is the chilled equivalent of cat piss. If I had to rate the nastiest things I can think of, FRESCA is in the top ten.

EDIT: Jungle juice may vary. But it sounds like the roommate's definition of jungle juice is more widely accepted than mine... Then again, there are a lot of things from back home [phrases, etc.] that are not understood after the county line.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Do elaborate.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


_*Ha ha fuck growing football fields. Yuo can;t imagine having 5 kilos of *_
_*DMT.*_

_*That's fucking impossible unless you're smoop dogg, and I'd expect him to be into crack, speed, or herion befpore he's into tripping balls. Not gonna be a racist here, well actually yes, but white people trip balls, black people do drugs.*_

_*Doin't nobody got money or the time for shit like that. You*_
_*'se a troll. *_

5 kilos would definitely be insane, but I disagree with the whole notion about snoop dogg not peering into the other side.. have you ever watched the movie "Soul Plane?" Now he had a whole different kind of soul food on that plane ride


----------



## friedrice22 (Nov 11, 2009)

good luck with a lb. of dmt. extracting like 200lbs. of MHRB. and prison for life when your caught.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> _*Ha ha fuck growing football fields. Yuo can;t imagine having 5 kilos of *_
> ...


Yeah, Tech N9ne is always eating lots of acid and shrooms oh he's gonna be fried like none other at a young age... Never seen the movie but I think I've seen parts of it...


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Do elaborate.


On what? [ten characters]


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Your version of Jungle Juice.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your version of Jungle Juice.


or the root cause of thug love


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

When you beat your bitch, cheat on your bitch, give her disease, fuck her friend, run up her credit cards, stay out for days at a time, and show up out of nowhere with flowers, a gold toof smile, saying " I love you girl".

Boy I've seen a ton of EXACTLY, word for word, this.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

friedrice22 said:


> good luck with a lb. of dmt. extracting like 200lbs. of MHRB. and prison for life when your caught.


contributin to the cause is so worth prison.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Yeah, Tech N9ne is always eating lots of acid and shrooms oh he's gonna be fried like none other at a young age... Never seen the movie but I think I've seen parts of it...


and need i remind u all of wat happened 2 pimp c?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Ah Blaznb, You and your cause. Spread the word brother.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> When you beat your bitch, cheat on your bitch, give her disease, fuck her friend, run up her credit cards, stay out for days at a time, and show up out of nowhere with flowers, a gold toof smile, saying " I love you girl".
> 
> Boy I've seen a ton of EXACTLY, word for word, this.


thats kinda fucced up dood


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> and need i remind u all of wat happened 2 pimp c?


Yah, he OD'd on High Quality Promethazine and Codeine syrup.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> thats kinda fucced up dood


That's thug love dood.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Ah Blaznb, You and your cause. Spread the word brother.


u kno of the great fite 2 stop the drug war. by puttin drugs on the street we not only promote the use of them but make it impossible 4 the other side 2 win. it also raises money 2 further the great fite.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Gonna make a 2qt with Everclear in it. My roommate wants to prove to me that he can make Jungle Juice. We are from different areas of the state of Kansas, and this weekend he makes the jungle juice then next weekend I will make the jungle juice. Both times the main goal is to get a mutual friend way too fucked up. My contention is Jungle juice is a bottle of 70-80 proof vodka with a whole bunch of jolly ranchers just dropped into the bottle. His argument is Jungle juice is anything and everything sugary and fruit flavored [Kool-aid, gatorade...], including fresh fruit. I think both will have their benefits.
> 
> And on a side note, no gypsies will be at the party.


no gypsies? how lame.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been a great contributer to that fight, even though I'm unintentionally fighting.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Frecsa is the chilled equivalent of cat piss. If I had to rate the nastiest things I can think of, FRESCA is in the top ten.
> 
> EDIT: Jungle juice may vary. But it sounds like the roommate's definition of jungle juice is more widely accepted than mine... Then again, there are a lot of things from back home [phrases, etc.] that are not understood after the county line.


but wat about angels trumpet tea? def much nastier, rite?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> PCP isn't that hardcore...


thats what im saying


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> PCP is fucked up.


but its also non addictive and doesnt physicaly harm u as bad as lots of other drugs.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

RSTFRi said:


> PCP tastes like jolly ranchers!!


ive heard quite the opposite.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Doses of 10 mg or more cause dangerous changes in blood pressure, heart rate, and respiration, often accompanied by nausea, blurred vision, dizziness, and decreased awareness of pain.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> With Kool-aid lemonade, country time lemonade, or the lemons and sugar type? On a side note, Everclear lemon jello shots were the worst of 4 flavors. Though I didn't waste too much time drinking those, I had some Admiral that night.


i hate drinkin anything but beer. i get 2 outa control with the strong shit.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> I've been a great contributer to that fight, even though I'm unintentionally fighting.


thats awesome. XD


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Doses of 10 mg or more cause dangerous changes in blood pressure, heart rate, and respiration, often accompanied by nausea, blurred vision, dizziness, and decreased awareness of pain.


but compared 2 the drugs we want off the streets like cracc meth and heroin, its still softcore. if u jus use it and dont abuse it its completely fine.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Your version of Jungle Juice.


Average strength vodka [35-40% alcohol], throw some Jolly Ranchers in the bottle. Wait until the jolly ranchers turn the vodka into an ugly color. Take shots. Become drunk.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but compared 2 the drugs we want off the streets like cracc meth and heroin, its still softcore. if u jus use it and dont abuse it its completely fine.


Seems I was wrong about you, though you still have some out there ideas, they come from the right place. The drug war is already lost. They will continue to prosecute. But drugs will remain forever... We already won.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> but compared 2 the drugs we want off the streets like cracc meth and heroin, its still softcore. if u jus use it and dont abuse it its completely fine.


10 mg is an unnecessary dose but still common. Druggies dont have milligram scales. You don't have to abuse it to get 10mg or more.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Average strength vodka [35-40% alcohol], throw some Jolly Ranchers in the bottle. Wait until the jolly ranchers turn the vodka into an ugly color. Take shots. Become drunk.


LMAO! That isn't juice man.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Seems I was wrong about you, though you still have some out there ideas, they come from the right place. The drug war is already lost. They will continue to prosecute. But drugs will remain forever... We already won.


Im afraid you werent right about him but yes, the drug war is a unwinnable war for the DEA.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Seems I was wrong about you, though you still have some out there ideas, they come from the right place. The drug war is already lost. They will continue to prosecute. But drugs will remain forever... We already won.


haha thanks, i think. i actualy think they will be legal some day. i see it slowly happening every day. just look at the prohibition ere. and the prohibition on marijuana is slowly becoming more acceptable than alcohol. plus look at whats happening to cali. im neary positive that bills gunna pass 2 legalize recreational marijuana. and what happens in cali always slowly spreads 2 the rest of the world. the fite for marijuana rites isnt much dif from the fite for gay rites. and look how good thats turning out. XD


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 10 mg is an unnecessary dose but still common. Druggies dont have milligram scales. You don't have to abuse it to get 10mg or more.


druggies shouldnt be doing drugs anyway. there jus gunna abuse it. those of us who r trying to explore unchartered realms of our mind usualy have mg scales so they can calculate exactly how far they wanna go. thats who this drug is for. and 10mg aint guna hurt u.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Im afraid you werent right about him but yes, the drug war is a unwinnable war for the DEA.


and so many ppl smoke weed that if theyd all be open about it, theyd have no choice but 2 legalize it and the DEA wouldnt even be able to fight us on it..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Perhaps...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Perhaps...


well the government need the ppl 2 even exist, so if most of them say it should be legal, the government will get scared just as they always do.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> well the government need the ppl 2 even exist, so if most of them say it should be legal, the government will get scared just as they always do.


atleast thats our theory.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

6 million Americans are daily marijuana users. AKA: Stoners


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 6 million Americans are daily marijuana users. AKA: Stoners


oh idk what percentage that is, but in a weed magazine, i wanna say hightimes but not completely sure, it said 41% of americans smoke it on a regular basis. but there idea of regular basis was atleast once a month.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> 6 million Americans are daily marijuana users. AKA: Stoners


i find the term stoner very disrespectful 2 marijuana only users. to me it refers to all softcore drug users.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i find the term stoner very disrespectful 2 marijuana only users. to me it refers to all softcore drug users.


I'll have to argue that, *dude *[note the spelling]. You seem to have grandiose ideas of changing the spelling of dude and what people think of when they hear the word stoner... I'm starting to think you're dumber than I originally thought you were.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

Six million is 2% of America.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> I'll have to argue that, *dude *[note the spelling]. You seem to have grandiose ideas of changing the spelling of dude and what people think of when they hear the word stoner... I'm starting to think you're dumber than I originally thought you were.


hey mann. u take the path of your definition and ill take ours. there r many paths 2 enlightenment, and everone must walk on the one that guides them.

there are many philosophies 2 the same idea. whose to say any of them are wrong?


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

Brevity said:


> Six million is 2% of America.


so only 2% of americans smoke weed daily? u sure about that mann?


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> hey mann. u take the path of your definition and ill take ours. there r many paths 2 enlightenment, and everone must walk on the one that guides them.
> 
> there are many philosophies 2 the same idea. whose to say any of them are wrong?


There are many correct answers but only one right answer.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> so only 2% of americans smoke weed daily? u sure about that mann?


Assuming 330 million Americans count, only 1.818181818181818181818181818182% of Americans smoke weed daily.


----------



## PuffDeeCee (Nov 11, 2009)

"I'll say it's as rare to have a quarter ton of weed as it is to have a single pound of DMT"

^^^ More so. I'm pretty sure I can find that quantity of weed within an hour drive. I could likely devote 12 months to either extraction (in my free time) or procuring DMT and not get a pound. 

I was hoping that in over 20 pages of discussion shep, or a more experienced member may chime in. To the OP: If you do a VERY thorough extraction you will get 1% yield; (1 kilo mimosa hostilis root bark = 10 grams DMT). I'm a better than average chemist with better than average equipment. I get 0.8% on average. I've been around along time, have always lived around metropolitan areas, and have often been "well connected". The only people I know personally that have seen N,N-DMT are the ones to which I personally showed it. 99.99% of your average users has no clue what DMT is. 98% of your dealers wouldn't know WTF to do with it. 

Extracting 1LB of N,N-DMT would require about 100 LBS of high quality rootbark, perfect extraction, and some serious containers to work with. Synthesis is an option, and I've heard of people getting pure lab synth'd DMT. However, nearly everyone who smokes DMT extracts it themselves or got it in small quantities from someone who does. Most dealers have no clue about DMT. Even fewer potential end users have heard about DMT. This thread needed something other than drivel.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> There are many correct answers but only one right answer.


"there are many religions. they all have flaws. the right answer is a mixture of all the correct answers, in both religion and philosophy."


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Assuming 330 million Americans count, only 1.818181818181818181818181818182% of Americans smoke weed daily.


so less than 2% smoke herb? so if i went a picced 10 random ppl of the street only 2 will be in need of herb? im not sure if i can believe that.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> so less than 2% smoke herb? so if i went a picced 10 random ppl of the street only 2 will be in need of herb? im not sure if i can believe that.


Depends the area you are in... But you're in the area where pounds of DMT are thrown around like a pound of weed, so probably everybody smokes weed and it's a happy family. I live in a college town, more people here smoke weed, but I'm not going to assume that this will hold across the US. The town I came from before college, maybe 1% of the town smoked weed.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Depends the area you are in... But you're in the area where pounds of DMT are thrown around like a pound of weed, so probably everybody smokes weed and it's a happy family. I live in a college town, more people here smoke weed, but I'm not going to assume that this will hold across the US. The town I came from before college, maybe 1% of the town smoked weed.


its scary that those places even exist.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> its scary that those places even exist.


It's called Small Town, KS. Chewing tobacco and big trucks, [wasn't too popular until Jeff Foxworthy fed us that bullshit comedy act though.] I got into the guns scene, however. Imagine a big long Chrysler with rap bumping, leather seats, wood grain, etc. rolling up your street and seeing the sawed-off and the rifle hanging in the back window. Yeah, that was me, not that I roll that way anymore, college changed Spidey. Not surrounded by white trash and rednecks any longer...


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> It's called Small Town, KS. Chewing tobacco and big trucks, [wasn't too popular until Jeff Foxworthy fed us that bullshit comedy act though.] I got into the guns scene, however. Imagine a big long Chrysler with rap bumping, leather seats, wood grain, etc. rolling up your street and seeing the sawed-off and the rifle hanging in the back window. Yeah, that was me, not that I roll that way anymore, college changed Spidey. Not surrounded by white trash and rednecks any longer...


i wouldnt kno. the small towns ive been 2 r infested with tweaks.


----------



## SeabassOfTheSea (Nov 11, 2009)

keep puffin


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

blaznb said:


> i wouldnt kno. the small towns ive been 2 r infested with tweaks.


They exist, but mostly keep to themselves.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 11, 2009)

SeabassOfTheSea said:


> keep puffin


I vote most useful post award.


----------



## blaznb (Nov 11, 2009)

SeabassOfTheSea said:


> keep puffin


who would dare deny the holy spice?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

PuffDeeCee said:


> "I'll say it's as rare to have a quarter ton of weed as it is to have a single pound of DMT"
> 
> ^^^ More so. I'm pretty sure I can find that quantity of weed within an hour drive. I could likely devote 12 months to either extraction (in my free time) or procuring DMT and not get a pound.
> 
> ...


Bravo! Bravo! Fantastic post!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to get in the grip of things because things are becoming quite souring!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Nov 17, 2009)

and rubbers are loose in todays morales!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I have to get in the grip of things because things are becoming quite souring!


Sour Persimmons bro.


----------

